# Ονειροπαγίδα @ Gagarin, Παρασκευή 20/3



## stathis (Mar 19, 2009)

Οι Ονειροπαγίδα επανασυνδέθηκαν (με την πρώτη τραγουδίστρια), οκτώ χρόνια μετά, και παίζουν αύριο στο Gagarin, με support τους Μέντα (είσοδος 15 ευρώ, οι πόρτες ανοίγουν στις 9).

Άρθρο:
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4507231&ct=4
Myspace:
http://www.myspace.com/oneiropagida


----------

